# A Meritorious Jet Fighter; Wang Hai's MiG-15



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Guys, been furiously working through pictures I took during my recent China trip and I have added this beauty to my walkaround site.







Click on this link to go to the site: warbirds

As I mentioned in another post, I'll be adding a few more with a DPRK theme, and then some more Asian babes.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## parsifal (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks great. Always liked the clean lines of the early Migs

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)

Like it...!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Beauty


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------

